# Vorstellung Philipp Freudenberg, Assistent des Bundesgeschäftsführers DAV



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2008)

Nachfolgend stellt sich Philip Freudenberg als neuer Anprechpartner und Sekretär des Bundegeschäftsführers beim DAV vor:






Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler,

seit dem 1. Juli bin ich als Assistent des Bundesgeschäftführers des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V. (DAV) nun auch beruflich „den Anglerinteressen verpflichtet“. Ich freue mich darüber, mit meiner Tätigkeit unser gemeinsames Hobby unterstützen und fördern zu können. 

Ich bin an der Ostsee aufgewachsen und schon seit Kindergartenzeiten fasziniert mich das Angeln. Eigentlich war es dann auch kein Wunder, dass ich mich nach Schule und Zivildienst für einen Studiengang entschied, der sich u.a. mit der Angelfischerei beschäftigt. 

Dieser Fischereiwissenschafts-Studiengang an der Humboldt Universität zu Berlin machte es mir z.B. möglich, im Rahmen meiner Bachelorarbeit unter der Betreuung von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus am Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) in Berlin-Friedrichshagen die Unterschiede zwischen organisierten und nichtorganisierten Anglern in Berlin zu untersuchen. Wissenschaftliche Arbeiten dieser Art sind unerlässlich, denn ohne ein Verständnis von Charakteristika und Verhaltensweisen der verschiedenen Anglertypen ist kein erfolgreiches Fischereimanagement möglich.

Meine Masterarbeit schließlich befasst sich mit der Untersuchung der Bedeutung des Angelns für Menschen mit Behinderung. Diese wissenschaftliche Studie wurde vom DAV in Auftrag gegeben und in Zusammenarbeit mit dem IGB sowie dem Institut für Binnenfischerei (IfB) in Potsdam-Sacrow realisiert. Ein großer Teil der Arbeit zur Herausstellung der Bedeutung des Angelns für Menschen mit Behinderung war nur mit der Unterstützung der Mitarbeiterinnen in der Bundesgeschäftsstelle des DAV in Berlin und des Bundesgeschäftsführers Michael Winkel möglich. 

Herrn Winkel nahm ich in dieser Zeit als sehr warmherzigen und kompetenten Menschen wahr. Umso größer war die Bestürzung, als ich von seiner schweren Krankheit erfuhr, in keiner Weise ahnend, dass dies auch für meinen persönlichen Werdegang bestimmend sein könnte. 

Als ich gefragt wurde, ob ich mir vorstellen könnte, mich der Verbandsarbeit als Assistent des Bundesgeschäftsführers zu widmen, reagierte ich mit gespaltenen Gefühlen. Es war mir durchaus bewusst, dass mir damit eine große und anspruchsvolle Aufgabe bevorstehen würde, ich wusste aber auch, dass es mir eine große Ehre sein würde, mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten für den Deutschen Anglerverband im Interesse der Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland einzutreten.

Wenige Tage bevor ich meine Arbeit in der Bundesgeschäftsstelle antreten sollte, erfuhr ich von Michael Winkels Tod. Er war ein Mensch, den ich gerne näher kennen gelernt hätte. Das bestätigen mir alle Aussagen von Menschen, die ihn kannten und mit denen ich gesprochen habe. Seine Persönlichkeit, aber auch seine Erfahrung und Kompetenz, die von unschätzbarem Wert waren, hinterlassen eine große Lücke. Diese Lücke wird mit Sicherheit nie ganz zu schließen sein. 

Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle, bei allen, die mich trotzdem so herzlich, offen und mit viel Zuspruch aufgenommen haben.

Liebe Anglerinnen und Angler, es ist nun an mir, mich mit Ihnen gemeinsam dafür einzusetzen, dass es auch in Zukunft noch möglich sein wird, unser Hobby auszuüben und dass wir allen Interessierten, ob jung oder alt, die Möglichkeit dazu bieten können. Vielleicht kennen Sie den Inhalt des DAV-Ehrenkodex 

(http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/standp/ehrenkodex/index.php). 

Ich finde, dieser Kodex bietet auch für Leute, die nicht im DAV Mitglied sind, eine gute Richtschnur für die Ausübung des Angelhobbys. Wir sollten ihn weiterhin beim Wort nehmen und uns verantwortlich zeigen für Natur, Mensch und Umwelt, denn Angeln ist mehr als Fische aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Wenn wir uns dies immer wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen, dann gibt es keinen Grund, dass uns und dem Angeln gegenüber die Achtung und Akzeptanz der Gesellschaft verwehrt bleibt.

Um die Öffentlichkeit umfassend über unsere Anliegen zu informieren und sie für die Mitwirkung zu mobilisieren, damit die Interessen der Angler umgesetzt werden können, sind enge Zusammenarbeit und das einheitliche Wirken aller deutschen Angler und ihrer Organisationen unabdingbar. Es sollte weiterhin unser Anliegen sein, im Interesse eines aktiven Gewässerschutzes bei allen Maßnahmen mitzuwirken, die für die Erhaltung, Gestaltung und Gesundung von Gewässern notwendig sind. Dazu ist eine enge Zusammenarbeit nicht nur unter Anglern, sondern unter allen an der Pflege und nachhaltigen Nutzung der Gewässer sowie an Umwelt-, Natur, und Tierschutz Interessierten erforderlich.

Auf keinen Fall in den Hintergrund geraten darf die ehrenamtliche Arbeit. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass das, was wir gemeinsam bewirken, nur mit der Unterstützung der Anglerinnen und Anglern, also Ihnen, und mit unzähligen Stunden ehrenamtlichen Einsatzes möglich ist. Um dies zu würdigen, verpflichte ich mich, alles mir mögliche zu tun, um unsere Position zu stärken. Ich freue mich, der Anglerschaft und allen Interessierten als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehen zu können und den Deutschen Anglerverband in Zukunft vertreten zu dürfen. Sollten Sie Fragen oder Anregungen haben, zögern Sie nicht, lassen Sie es mich wissen. Unsere Bundesgeschäftsstelle in Berlin erreichen Sie unter der Telefonnummer 030-97104379, per Fax unter 030-97104389 oder per Email unter info@anglerverband.com.

"Informationen über den DAV bekommen Sie auch im Internet unter 
www.anglerverband.com"

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit mit einem kräftigen „Petri Heil“
Ihr Philipp Freudenberg


----------

